# Justin's Spring into Summer Herf!



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

It has been determined that my BBQ Herf will be on Saturday June 7th

I live 15-20 minutes outside of Philly...

Stay tuned for details.....


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Any details yet ?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

My house.. right outside Philly in Wyndmoor..

starts 12:00 
ends whenever

Im planning a catering company to do 2 different food service times.. 1 for lunch, 1 for dinner.. 

If anyone has any special beers or the like, bring some! As i drink Miller Lite, out of the can!!! 

Also, i would bring any comfortable lawn chair.. You'll be sitting in it for awhile!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

As far as head counts...

I, being lazy, am thinking of having a catering company coming to do this party.. With that said, i need an idea of a headcount...

im thinking we will have like 50.. 

But i need your help.. If you plan on coming please post here, with a number by your name for the amount of guests you are bringing (that wont post here themselves.. for instance wives, blind people, midgets that cant reach the keyboard)

If you are posting your attendance on another forum as well, please mark that.. As i dont know if i will be able to handle 2 trishields!!!!

Justin +3 guests so 4
TriShield and Wife makes 6


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> As far as head counts...
> 
> I, being lazy, am thinking of having a catering company coming to do this party.. With that said, i need an idea of a headcount...
> 
> ...


EDIT:I have room to bring a couple people too...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bumparoo for two... is it the shoes?


----------



## fredneck (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll be there, traveling solo.....with golf clubs :ss


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

can i come?


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Justin, count me in :tu


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Damn... can't make this one as I will be in Easton PA for the Famous Smoke BBQ II WEEKEND BLOWOUT!!! already have tickets... damn...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

In there like swimwear brother. And I have dibs on the Aristocrat when you upgrade again!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

This one is going to be postponed until further notice..


----------

